# Old Martial Arts Books.



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2002)

In a post in the JKD forum, Cthulhu mentioned some old and possibly valuable martial arts books he had, including The Filipino Martial Arts by Dan Inosanto. I have a copy of that one also, and a copy of the famous 1974 Red Book by Prof. Presas (it's signed, but the signature doesn't look like his). I have a small book on Okinawan Kempo by Choki Motobu that is a "Historical Collectors Edition" (sic) numbered 600 out of 2000 and signed by Seiyu Oyata (1977).

Anyone else have any old or otherwise rare or valuable martial arts books?


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 2, 2002)

I have the aforementioned FMA book by Inosanto, as well as three other books by him that I believe are still out of print:

- Jeet Kune Do: The Art and Philosophy of Bruce Lee

- Absorb What is Useful (JKD Guidebook Volume 1)

- A Guide to Martial Arts Training with Equipment (JKD Guidebook Volume 2)

I have a very crappy book on Bruce Lee I got for dirt cheap at a bookstore.  Can't remember the specifics right now, but it's hardbound and very thin.  *Lots* of errors in there.  However, it does contain a few pictures I've never seen elsewhere.

Pretty much everything else I have can be bought from any well-stocked book dealer.  Haven't had the opportunity to go digging around in used bookstores for a couple of years.

Cthulhu


----------

